# What are some great edible plants to grow in a apartment ?



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2012)

So i live in an apartment from monday to friday and on the weekend i go to my grandparents on there small farm.
Ive been doing some gardening there, but i want to grow stuff on our apartment for practice/cheap food. I was just wondering whats some edible vegtables/fruits/herbs that i can grow ?

side note this is my 100th post, im a senior member now yay! lol i love this forum it only took me 4 days because im so addicted to the forum.

-Anthony


----------



## crystalphoto (Nov 8, 2012)

Use the indoor time to start your plants from seed... tomatoes, peppers, etc. (With your short growing season, you need all the advance time you can get.) Then transplant to the farm when the weather is right. Pick up some seed catalogs to see what is suitable for you climate.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Choose what you like to eat. Try some herbs you like. You can do this in small pots. I have grown cherry tomato's in a 5 gal bucket on my patio when I lived in an apt. I have a house now with almost no backyard and we were growing in pots. I need get back after that. My wife has a pot full of chives that she got from her mother a long time ago.

At one point someone here mentioned asparagus. They said let it go to seed a couple of seasons and you will have asparagus for life. That's an idea I can live with.


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

"side note this is my 100th post, im a senior member now yay! lol i love this forum it only took me 4 days because im so addicted to the forum.

-Anthony"

You are just as sick as the rest of us !!! 

Cherry and Grape tomatoes do well on a patio.
Herbs are always a great addition.
Chile peppers too...if you are into that.


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

There are so many vegetables & herbs you can grow indoors like: rosemary, thyme, parsley, watercress, cherry tomatoes, green onions, lettuce, and much more. Why not try and experiment and see what works for you and the different types of lighting you can use?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Lot of good ideas already Mushrooms in coffee grounds they add some flavor to your meals. Hanging basket tomatoes


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

How big is your patio?
Sun exposure?
Are you ground level or do you have any dirt or is it all concrete outside?

Have you been to your local "hydroponic" store? they specialize in selling hydroponic stuff to help people grow good fertile plants and a lot of it can be done indoors. If you do go - DO NOT GET ON THEIR MAILING LIST. These shops market to people to grow tomatoes but 90% of their customers are growing POT indoors. You show up on a fire arm list, a prepper list, some radical pot list and you are flagged.

That caveat aside - they can show you how to grow TONS of stuff indoors.


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

I say grow potatoes. Super easy. Here is a list of things you will need
5 gallon paint bucket
handful of lava rocks - maybe 30 or so
bag of potting soil
2 potatoes with a few eyes
3 bricks
plastic mat
Punch a few holes in the bottom with a screw driver, etc. put the bricks on the mat in a line of 3, then the bucket on the bricks to get it elevated. Put the lava rocks at the bottom of the bucket, they should cover the entire bottom. Then put about 2-3 inches of potting soil over the lava rocks. Then cut up the potatoes, so each piece has its own eye. I end up with about 4-6 pieces. Put the potato eyes in the soil in the bucket and cover them with more potting soil. About an inch or so. Water them just enough so a little water drips through to the mat. Not too much. I usually water twice a week. Once the eyes start to sprout, cover them with more soil just enough to bury them. Do this until the plant reach about 3 inches from the top of the bucket. Then just let it grow on its own. It takes 4-6 months. The plants will flower and die. When this happens, wait 1 more week, then you can dig up the potatoes. I usually get 4-6 pounds of potatoes from 1-2 potatoes. Spring to Fall, I grow about 30 pounds of potatoes. Super easy and cheap.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

for indoors try growing bean sprouts, they are easy and taste great

punch


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

You could grow pretty much anything but cannabis in a aquaponic setup. I would do something like this:


----------



## HVU (Dec 23, 2012)

I used to watch this show, they had some pretty good tips, talked to Marque on Facebook a couple of times and gave him some tips for the show!


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I grow peppers in the basement, but you have to be careful..insects believe it or not will tear it up lol


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

My grandpa lives in a small condo with a tiny balcony, what he hated most after having to move there from his farm (for health reasons), was he couldn't garden anymore. But he's had great successes with various tomatoes, herbs, and peppers.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Hum I see your in Canada, pretty short growing season there. Some of the things I will suggest may not do too well there but I will give it a shot because I think you have a lot of options.

First and foremost look into sprouting sprouts from various legumes and beans. These usually have a very quick turn around time of just a few days. They are packed nutritionally and apply themselves to use in a number of dishes especially salads and asian dishes. They take up so very little space or attention. Its something you can likely do year round! It was a main stay aboard my boat when I was living on it and making several blue water crossings across the Pacific, that there ought to tell you a lot!

Another thing that can be grown well and in window sill boxes are Swiss Chard, Spinach, Leaf Lettuce and Radishes. These have a fairly quick turn around time from planting till the time they can be used. 6 to 8 24 inch window sill boxes should keep a little something for the dinner table or lunch coming every week. All Herbs will as well and there are few things in this world that can perk up an otherwise bland meal like some fresh herbs can. They are also usually quiet fragrant when growing. They are also usually pretty proud of them fresh at the grocery store. On a side note some of the more colorful varieties of Swish Chard can look quiet stunning and decorative growing on your patio to boot too!

If you have room for some containers or 5 gallon buckets some other things you might consider are Snow Peas, Broccoli, Cauliflower(sp?") or cucumbers. Diakon Radishes would also work well and are fairly cool weather hardy and can be used in place of potatoes in soups or in Oden, a Japanese Dish. If started inside well before the last frost you might have a chance at decent results with some of the earlier maturing Tomato varieties as well as Bell Peppers.

Just a few ideas I can think of...


----------



## AquaGardener (Mar 2, 2013)

Build your own Lettuce AquaGarden 3624 with my DIY plans. It's just what you are looking for!








For more information: Indoor Aquaponics Garden | Don't hoard your food, grow your own!


----------



## Bailey (Feb 20, 2013)

inceptor said:


> My wife has a pot full of chives that she got from her mother a long time ago.


Chives are a great idea because you cut them and they just keep growing back, I've had some in a pot for about 6 years now and every week or so I give them a snip.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

We really like alaskan sugar snap pees. There are variations of sugar snaps, Alaskans have edible beans in53 days from planting. We have had some amaizing luck in the past with one row eight feet long near a fence. You could have a small trellous, five feet tall.

We had a bunch. plant one group of 53 day and put in one group of 70 day.


----------

